# Accent transformer paddle



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Are you looking for a new paddle? How about a stake out pole? How about a push pole? Or even a SUP paddle? Why not get all of these in one paddle! It even has a fish measuring ruler on it that measures up to 40inches.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

As always great find Brandon


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

does it perform well as a kayak paddle?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yes it does but it is just a little bit heavier than my hobie paddle, but worth the extra weight for the extra attachments


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

Brandon - I went to the web address you provided and it looked very interesting, so I sent several emails to a couple od Accent dealers - none had one in stock. Where did you find your Paddle, and what sort of $$ ? Thanks!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i think sunjammers in panama city beach is starting to carry them, call and ask to talk to brad and tell him i sent you.http://sunjammers.com/. or you can order it from http://www.thekayakfishingstore.com/p/trans_sup.html


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Brandon...I'll give Brad a call...


----------

